
Ello: a design disaster - mikeleeorg
https://medium.com/@jvdgoot/ello-a-design-disaster-d53022ab3a62
======
kolev
I review hundreds of sites a day (thanks to Hackers News and others). I rarely
see anything as unpleasant and impractical as Ello, seriously. From time to
time, we see some startups that desperately try to be different and do it at
any cost - usually at the cost of usability such as applying successful and
familiar concepts.

Anyway, why would one use Ello vs Facebook? I don't mind ads if they are
intelligent and I've discovered many products and services via Facebook ads.
Google AdWords is a different story - often having duplicate links in the
search results (which I penalize by clicking the ad, of course), it's a fierce
SEO battlefield. I think Facebook has done an outstanding job and I don't mind
it. Allowing me to provide feedback is a feature I use from time to time to
make my experience in the future better. What I mind in Facebook is the
annoying games. If Ello motto was anti-games, then I'd take it, but, thanks,
I'm fine with ads, plus, none of my friends are leaving Facebook anytime soon.

------
earthmeLon
Haha. They raise some good points (such as buttons and input fields looking
exactly the same), but overall, I appreciated Ello and [most] of its design.

Glad to listen to a different opinion, though.

